# New member & new mummy



## MummyBecky

Hi :hi: 

I'm Becky, I'm 22 and have an 11 week old son named Austin. I live in Bedford with my partner Richard who's 27. 

I was diagnosed with polycystic ovarian syndrome last June, and was told that I would find it very hard to conceive naturally. I came off the Pill straight away to start TTC and incredibly conceived my son 2 weeks later! He's my little miracle! I'm going to be TTC again after Christmas.


----------



## Trinity

Hey Becky :hi: 

Welcome to B&B. Aww what a lovely story .. so glad to hear that you managed to conceive so quickly .. and he is gorgeous.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to Baby and bump becky!
Its good to hear pcos sucess stories, gives me hope


----------



## Caroline

Hello and welcome to BnB. Congratulations on your son. My DD is 12 weeks old on Tuesday.


----------



## Jo

:hi: Hi Becky, Welcome to B'N'B
Is great to see you here


----------



## bexxie

hey i know you,lol

I knew you had Austin and having been dying to say hi so HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

bexxie


----------



## MummyBecky

Thanks for a warm welcome! I've know about the forum for a while but for some reason have never ventured in... but here I am now! :happydance: 

Arcanegirl - I think we met at Roundhay Park in Leeds last year? Jo you were there too with your gorgeous little boy.

Hello to everyone else, I know I'll be very happy here (when my boy lets me get a minute to come online...) 

Bx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yep it was me, just sent you a pm about that lol!


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Becky

Welcome to BabyandBump

x


----------



## Imi

Welcome to BnB

xxx


----------



## Lauz_1601

hi backy we have met too!I was at roundhay park, you know I thought I recognised your face from the picture! were you pg at the meet ? or were you TTC then ?

good to see you on the forum, your son is a cutie, hopefully talk some more


----------



## Arcanegirl

I think she was jsut over 12 weeks, i remember the scan pic being passed around lol!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

ello welcome tobnb


----------



## wannabmum

:hi: Welcome to BnB and Congrats on ur BFP :happydance: 

STACEY XX


----------



## Yummy Mummy Nat

Hello there and welcome to B&B :D


----------



## Suz

:hi: Hiya Becky,

Welcome to BnB.


----------



## Helen

Hiya Becky! :hi:

Nice to see you on here. 

H

xx


----------



## KX

Hi and welcome to the forum x:hi:


----------



## Tilly

Aww, congrats :D

Welcome


----------



## StirCrazy

:hi:


----------



## Mango

Hi Becky! Congrats on your lil one and welcome to BnB!


----------



## danielle19

hi becky 
ure wee boy is so cute


----------



## luckyme225

Congratulations on your son! He is a cutie! Oh, and welcome of course, haha!


----------

